# Frozen Embryos



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2003)

Peter,
I heard from another IVF patient the other day that no matter how embryos are frozen and stored (i.e. singly or in multiples and so on), it is possible to take one out at a time - is that right?
I had six frozen embryos and was lucky enough to only have to have one thawed last time to get one that looked viable. The remaining five are stored 1x1 and 2x2 so I just wondered if, as we only want one replaced each time, that would give us five more 'possibles' as opposed to three?
Hope that is clear. Would appreciate your take on this.
Many thanks,
Hawkeye.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Hawkeye said:


> Peter,
> I heard from another IVF patient the other day that no matter how embryos are frozen and stored (i.e. singly or in multiples and so on), it is possible to take one out at a time - is that right?
> 
> No, most clinics store embryos as singles and as doubles so if the only straw remaining contains two embryos then you have to thaw those two. Some clinics store as singles only, especially those working with blastocysts.
> ...


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2003)

Many thanks Peter.
I had guessed that this was the case, but the lady I spoke to seemed convinced that it was possible to thaw individually no matter what.
Thanks for the advice about next time around. Of course I'm hoping I wont have to, as one of the five still frozen will be a success, but I will insist on having any frozen singly if we are lucky enough to get ones to freeze from my next fresh cycle.
Thanks again, much appreciated.
Hawkeye.


----------

